# Just one shot of Doomwood Rd



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I only took a few pics this year and most didn't come out very well. ( I still need a tri-pod) But at the end of the night I got this one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And it's a good one, too


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow eeeekim, if you are going to get ONE, make it a helluva shot, and you DID! That is an awesome pic! 

PS. Don't forget to ask Santa for a tripod for Christmas. They change your life forever!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

I feel your pain.. I have a new camera and tripod on my christmas list.. Nice photo. love the lighting


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's a great shot! Really captures the mood!
My night pics are terrible. I need a tripod too.


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome shot I love the green lighting and the motion of the steam from the cauldron


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Great shot! Love the green lighting with the deep red of the coals showing through. Just enough light to show the boarded up windows as well.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like a perfect shot for a greeting card...


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

What a great shot...very atmospheric. Love the tombstone with the cat.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

great shadow/light play!


----------

